# ADA Co2 System instructions and adapters



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi there everyone. I've been searching everywhere and even emailed ADA, trying to find a downloadable manual or even some instructions for my ADA Co2 System. Can anyone please help me find it?

My other question, is, has anyone been able to successfully find a way to connect the ADA Regulator to a USA Paintball tank? The disposable cartridges are too small, and I'd love a refillable option. ADA make an adapter (Part number 101-304) but this is difficult/impossible to find, and I think even if I find it, it's not going to work on USA Co2 bottles. I don't even know if it will work on regular Japanese or European bottles, because as far as I can tell it's made for ADA's own "Large aquarium" refillable bottle. 

Any leads or help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

do a serach for Fluval C02 and there is a thread with a very similiar title to that and towards the end they discuss doing this to the fluval and im sure the only thing different would be the threads that go into the ADA regulator otherwise everything should be the same....hope this helps!


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Akira said:


> do a serach for Fluval C02 and there is a thread with a very similiar title to that and towards the end they discuss doing this to the fluval and im sure the only thing different would be the threads that go into the ADA regulator otherwise everything should be the same....hope this helps!


Hey there, thanks for the help. I took a look at that thread.. it's similar, but not quite the same. I'm guessing these ADA regulators have their own special thread (probably to prevent exactly what I'm trying to do, so ppl have no options other than to buy their expensive "capsules")

I'm really hoping someone here has this same regulator, and can tell me for sure what would work.. surely someone must have attempted this? I can't imagine anyone would be happy paying $14 + shipping for about 3 weeks??

Thanks again


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

Like I said all it takes is finding somthing that matches those threads on the ADA and converts it to something else and the rest would be the same as how they did it in that thread..


----------



## Cab123 (May 13, 2011)

ADA kit is not cost efficient in long run though.

go for this 

CO2 system


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Akira said:


> Like I said all it takes is finding somthing that matches those threads on the ADA and converts it to something else and the rest would be the same as how they did it in that thread..


Right.. that's why I started this topic, so I can try to find someone who has this regulator and help me identify what adapter to get. It's not just as simple as finding the right thread.. there is a part available from ADA that's specifically made for this regulator, but they are very unclear about what the thread goes to. It just says it "This is exclusively designed for ADA genuine CO2 System74-YA / Ver.2 and SA. Includes a white internal seal"

Even if I could afford the nine bajillion dollars that this refillable tank probably costs, I doubt I could find anyone locally to refill it..

So really, what I need to find out is what thread/connector is at the top of this canister. http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/na_co2/large_co2system/


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Cab123 said:


> ADA kit is not cost efficient in long run though.
> 
> go for this
> 
> http://i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz92/bettatail/CO2%20pressurized%20system/IMG_4540.jpg


The fact that it's not cost effective is the point of this thread. I'm trying to find out how to connect it to a paintball tank, which would make it cost effective.

That pic you posted looks like a good one though. I like it.

This looks better than some of the ones on ebay (JBJ etc).. Heard bad things about some of those, as far as reliability/consistency. Also, the reason I'm leaning towards trying to fit this to a paintball tank rather than a regular 5lb Co2 tank, is that those Co2 tanks ate about $50 + shipping, which would be a lot to Hawaii, and then refills are expensive here too.

Paintball tanks are about $10 for a 20 oz tank, and then $3 per refill. Lasts about 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Cab123 said:


> ADA kit is not cost efficient in long run though.
> 
> go for this
> 
> CO2 system


it is my picture:icon_lol:


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Bettatail said:


> it is my picture:icon_lol:



Nice!

How much?


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

The regulator alone is $1000 + 
I got it new, an old stock item.

this setup is completed 316L stainless steel.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Bettatail said:


> The regulator alone is $1000 +
> I got it new, an old stock item.
> 
> this setup is completed 316L stainless steel.


WOAH!! Why you gotta tease me like that. lol!

Man.. that's more expensive than ADA stuff!! haha


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

ADA said:


> Man.. that's more expensive than ADA stuff!! haha


not really, check the links in my signature, the setup is actually for sale right now.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Bettatail said:


> not really, check the links in my signature, the setup is actually for sale right now.


So, I noticed on those that they have holes (where you attach the gauges, and where the inlet attachment goes)

Could I get a paintball on/off ASA thingy like this: 












... and use one of these, to connect your regulator to the ASA valve, which will be connected of course, to a paintball tank. (instead of the one that goes to the Co2 bottle you have)


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

If you want a quality rig, you can pay one of several companies a great deal of money to make you one. Or you can save yourself 30-50% my creating it yourself via Evilbay parts, if you're willing to sacrifice a warranty and customer service.

You live in Hawaii, and therefore, financially speaking, paintball is not an option (not kidding - ask your Hawaii forum-mates if you don't believe me). If you plan on spending more than the next 2 years with a CO2-injected tank, a 20lb cylinder is your only real bet (again, check with your state forum). If you are determined to go paintball, you can buy a $15 paintball adapter from one of several sources. This will allow you to run any regulator rig you'd like with a painball tank.

Regardless, post this stuff in the Hawaii forum. You guys are separated enough from the rest of the states that finances are significantly different. And good luck!


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Heya thanks for that advice. Why is paintball not an option in Hawaii? I actually am currently running a paintball setup on my other tank.. refills are $3 at sport authority.

I love diy stuff, so I'd be totally willing to go on "evil-bay" to buy the parts and put it together. I'd imagine lots of ppl have done lots of testing, and found the best quality parts ever.. do you know if there is a thread that specifies exactly what brand/part numbers etc to get for a really nice high quality system?

Thanks again!



kevmo911 said:


> If you want a quality rig, you can pay one of several companies a great deal of money to make you one. Or you can save yourself 30-50% my creating it yourself via Evilbay parts, if you're willing to sacrifice a warranty and customer service.
> 
> You live in Hawaii, and therefore, financially speaking, paintball is not an option (not kidding - ask your Hawaii forum-mates if you don't believe me). If you plan on spending more than the next 2 years with a CO2-injected tank, a 20lb cylinder is your only real bet (again, check with your state forum). If you are determined to go paintball, you can buy a $15 paintball adapter from one of several sources. This will allow you to run any regulator rig you'd like with a painball tank.
> 
> Regardless, post this stuff in the Hawaii forum. You guys are separated enough from the rest of the states that finances are significantly different. And good luck!


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd love to get a nice big 5, 10 or 20 lb cylinder, but those are expensive! Paintball tank is way cheaper.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, okay, I may stand corrected. If paintball refills are so cheap there, it may actually be a valid option.

The problem with building your own setup is that there's no "cookie cutter" recipe. You get a regulator, and a solenoid, and a needle/metering valve, and a bubble counter, and you connect them all with a variation of 1/4". 1/8", and 10-32" fittings, as well as whatever wiring your solenoid requires. You'll have to surf through the forums for examples to follow.

If you want a simple setup, buy the Milwaukee MA957. It's coarse, and not terribly reliable at times, and requires that you check it at 5 minute intervals for the first few days after setting it, but it works.

Also check barrreport.com for more technical info.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

kevmo911 said:


> Wow, okay, I may stand corrected. If paintball refills are so cheap there, it may actually be a valid option.
> 
> The problem with building your own setup is that there's no "cookie cutter" recipe. You get a regulator, and a solenoid, and a needle/metering valve, and a bubble counter, and you connect them all with a variation of 1/4". 1/8", and 10-32" fittings, as well as whatever wiring your solenoid requires. You'll have to surf through the forums for examples to follow.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks!

So, the most important part, as I understand it, is the regulator? Even if I have the best needle valve ever, if the regulator is allowing pressure to fluctuate, the needle valve will fluctuate too?

So, what brand/model of regulator do you personally think is the best? (within economic reason, of course)


----------



## lexbomb (May 23, 2011)

I know its real far away from you but is this what your after http://www.aquariumproductswholesale.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=2238 if so they don't ship to america but I'm more than happy to send it to you if its what you need

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

lexbomb said:


> I know its real far away from you but is this what your after http://www.aquariumproductswholesale.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=2238 if so they don't ship to america but I'm more than happy to send it to you if its what you need
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


woooaahh!!! $87.95 AUD????

I appreciate your offer to send to me, but I don't reckon I can afford that for just an adapter. Gosh.. wonder why it's so much..

Uggh. I went back recently and tried to help my brother find equipment for a nice planted tank, and nice stuff is so hard to find there, for a good price. There's a shop at Southport that has (or can get) ADA and other high end stuff, but the prices are through the roof. Fairdinkum! (I'm from the Goldie


----------



## lexbomb (May 23, 2011)

Hahaha ok mate no dramas.
Its fair dear. I would ask a fitter if they could make something for ya 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Whatever regulator setup you go with, if you decide to use a painball canister:

http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-cylinders/co2-regulator-paintball-adapter.html


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I just got the post reg body parts from Bettatail + Victor DS reg off fleabay for less than $150. All I need is a CGA-320 CO2 tank. A 20# costs $130 new & filled at my local Airgas shop. Might seem like a lot up front, but after the first year I'll only be spending $20/yr for the CO2.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree with the 20# cylinder choice, and if i didn't already have 2x5lbs, I'd get a 20#. Check Evilbay. Beverageelements has a hydrotested 20# cylinder for about $110 shipped, and Airgas should swap it out, no hassle.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

kevmo911 said:


> I agree with the 20# cylinder choice, and if i didn't already have 2x5lbs, I'd get a 20#. Check Evilbay. Beverageelements has a hydrotested 20# cylinder for about $110 shipped, and Airgas should swap it out, no hassle.


Uggh.. a 5lb tank is $35 to fill here and takes 2 days, as well as having to deal with grumpy staff at Gaspro. Very unhelpful, and you feel like you inconvenienced them terribly, just for calling and asking about it.

20 oz Paintball tank, $3.xx to fill at Sports Authority, very friendly staff do it in about 5 mins while you wait.

Looks like I'm sticking with Paintball for sure.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Which island are you on?


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

audioaficionado said:


> Which island are you on?


Oahu.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

You would think a city the size of Honolulu would have some decent vendors to choose from and work with even though you are on an island. I live in a somewhat geographically isolated town of 75k and I have several places to choose from. Not as isolated as you though.


----------

